# Is this happening to someone else?



## swift

Hi,

I'm currently experiencing some difficulties to browse the forums. I know this is not due to my Internet connection because I don't have any navigation problems with other websites.

I'll try to describe what's happening, please tell me if this sounds familiar to you:

-When trying to access my User control panel or to send a PM, a "Save as" dialog is prompted.
-When trying to open a forum, the forum returns a "no permission" message.
-When trying to post a new thread, a "datastore error" occurs.

Now, let's see if this thread is actually posted when I click "submit new thread". 

Thanks.


----------



## luna_mdq

I'm having this problems too, I takes too much to load any page and sometimes I get the you're banned forever message.


----------



## swift

Yes, I was banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## luna_mdq

The problems seem to be gone for me in this last minutes.


----------



## mkellogg

Well, swift, you aren't banned now obviously!

The serer had some problems that I don't understand yet, but I have it working now at least.


----------



## swift

Well, I'm glad I wasn't banned.  I even thought this was some kind of initiation...


----------



## Bloodsun

I´m another victim. I have been banned for no reason and never . But I´m still here!


----------



## k-in-sc

I thought it was a "You know what you did ...!" ban.
But a lot of my recent threads are still missing from the "My Threads" list. I'd say about a day's worth.


----------



## cbrena

I have been also banned for no reason and never , but it lasted for two hours.


----------



## Nicomon

I have had issues as well... one of which a prompt message about some .php script (???) when I tried opening a page,after waiting forever for the page to open. I even did a restore, thinking the issue was with my computer, but to no avail. 

Had the "banned for no reason and never" scare, too.  But right now, everything seems to be back to normal. None of my recent threads is missing either.


----------



## swift

My recently updated threads won't appear in my control panel. This thread, for instance, has had new posts but the last 'recent thread' listed under the menu for 'Subscribed Threads with New Posts' is the forum upgrade progress one. So I think this is somehow similar to what you described, k-in-sc.

Nicole, je suis content de savoir que tu n'as pas été bannie !


----------



## timpeac

swift said:


> My recently updated threads won't appear in my control panel. This thread, for instance, has had new posts but the last 'recent thread' listed under the menu for 'Subscribed Threads with New Posts' is the forum upgrade progress one. So I think this is somehow similar to what you described, k-in-sc.
> 
> Nicole, je suis content de savoir que tu n'as pas été bannie !



Moderators too! I haven't been "banned" but yesterday when I clicked on the "my threads" link at the top of the page my list was empty. Today when I click on it my threads are back, but they only date up to 15 August 2011. Any newer thread has disappeared from the list.

Edit - now having posted in this thread it is listed at the top of "my threads" list as you would expect, but the ones immediately below it date from 15 August. In other words I'm missing any threads I've replied to from 16 August until today from the list.

Edit edit - and it's the same in both firefox and IE. Help, Mike!

Edit edit edit - I tried posting in a thread I should have been subscribed to during that period and it still doesn't appear in the "my threads" list. It seems therefore that any subscriptions in that period have disappeared. I suppose this isn't too big a problem - as long as it doesn't continue or reoccur - but I don't know if it might be indicative of other problems.

Edit edit edit edit - Oh it might be worse than I thought, I've just seen an example of a thread that I must have been subscribed to before this period (since I first replied to it before the period), which had a reply in that period, which isn't showing up in the list. Looking in the "thread tools" drop down it has the option to "subscribe to this thread" so it seems I have been unsubscribed from this thread. I hope that's clear!!


----------



## juandiego

I had many troubles connecting to or loading from WR Forums a couple of weeks ago despite I could surf other webs perfectly. I don't know why but it solved by itself in two or three days.


----------



## Wordsmyth

The mad server was evidently more lenient with some than with others : I was banned forever for only about 3 minutes! 
Apart from that, it asked me to logon when I was already logged on, and for a few hours everything was VERY slow.  But all seems to be working well now. 

Ws


----------



## timpeac

So I'm the only one who appears to have permanently lost thread-subscriptions from the period (and some from before the period too) then?


----------



## DearPrudence

I don't know if it's the same but yesterday afternoon, I wanted to see a user's last posts and it only showed me his first two ones, but not the 7 others he'd done in the meantime.
Same with google chrome & FF. Then I tried with IE that I never use and it worked.
I didn't say anything because I suppose someone would have told me to clear my cache or something


----------



## Wordsmyth

timpeac said:


> So I'm the only one who appears to have permanently lost thread-subscriptions from the period (and some from before the period too) then?


 I'm probably not a good indicator, Tim, as I've been out of circulation for a couple of weeks and have subscribed to only two threads recently (one on 24/8, one on 26/8), but they are both still there in my Subscriptions.

Ws


----------



## swift

No, you're not alone, Tim. And I see that we had the same reaction of panic. 

There have been several postings to this thread but it won't be listed with my recently updated threads, though.

Edit. I think this is a minor problem, Tim, really: your posts are not lost; it's just that those threads are not being listed under you 'subscribed threads with new posts'.


----------



## mkellogg

These are two different issues, I think.
1. Threads missing from a search or "my threads". - Mostly this is a result of seeing a cached search, so any changes in the last hour will not show.
2. Threads that are no longer in the subscriptions.

I''m investigating #2 and will try again to find a solution to #1 this week.


----------



## swift

It's very weird. I should have been subscribed automatically to this thread after posting, but I had to renew my subscription manually in order to have it back in my list of subscribed threads.


----------



## timpeac

swift said:


> No, you're not alone, Tim. And I see that we had the same reaction of panic.
> 
> There have been several postings to this thread but it won't be listed with my recently updated threads, though.
> 
> Edit. I think this is a minor problem, Tim, really: your posts are not lost; it's just that those threads are not being listed under you 'subscribed threads with new posts'.



No, I know that my posts haven't disappeared. The issue is
- I have been unsubscribed from all threads I was first subscribed to between 16 August and today.
- I have been unsubscribed from some threads I was first subscribed to before 16 August (not sure why, but it seems to be those either where I myself have made a further post to the thread in the period, or where someone else has made a post to the thread in the period).

I don't appear to be having any new problems. All threads that I've posted in today have subscribed me, and the "my threads" list (ie the one which contains your subscriptions) is keeping me up to date when people reply.


----------



## swift

Yes, I understand that because I'm having the same problems. However, it seems that you were unsubscribed from a bigger number of threads. Hopefully, Mike will come up with a solution.  It's so frustrating.


----------



## almostfreebird

I have no problems so far.


----------



## mkellogg

I just updated the forum thread index. Did it get rid of the problems?

Mike


----------



## timpeac

No, sorry Mike - no change.


----------



## danhan22

k-in-sc said:


> I thought it was a "You know what you did ...!" ban.
> But a lot of my recent threads are still missing from the "My Threads" list. I'd say about a day's worth.



I, too, couldn't access the forums for a while when the forum server was down. Then when it came back online, all my thread subscriptions disappeared, except for the 1st 9 that I had, the last one being on July 11th. I've already notified Mark Kellog about the issue. (I would really like to get all my subscriptions back if it's possible.)


----------



## danhan22

timpeac said:


> So I'm the only one who appears to have permanently lost thread-subscriptions from the period (and some from before the period too) then?



I have the same issue, except my threads are from July 11th, even farther back then yours.


----------



## mkellogg

I just investigated a couple of accounts. In the first one, the number of missing subscriptions was exactly 50, which is exactly one page when viewing the subscriptions.  Somehow a page worth of subscriptions were accidentally deleted, either through human error, or the system made an error.  The second account had more random deletions.  I have no idea what could have caused that.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I thought it was my new keyboard, but perhaps my problem is related to others here.  It's intermittent, for the last 5-6 days.  What happens is this:

My connection to the site as such is usually quite fast.  However, access to threads can take several minutes, or (moments later, on a different thread) just a couple of seconds.  When posting to a thread, and then spotting a typing mistake, I can't get into my latest post to edit it.  The site just freezes on me, and I have to close it down <CTRL+ALT+DEL> and start all over again.

Please tell me it's just the site's popularity that's causing an overload, and not sabotage from rivals!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Keith,
The server has been having some problems lately with the increased load as everybody gets back to school and work.  Most recently around 40 minutes ago, and before that just before 9:30 ET last night.  If you noticed something at those times, it is the server, not you.  If it was at any other time, it may have been you.


----------



## k-in-sc

I was wondering if you changed servers or if its capacity has been affected somehow ...


----------



## mkellogg

No same server, just that vBulletin 4 isn't as efficient as vB 3.8 was.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it shows! Seems like we're coming up against the limits of its capacity pretty regularly now :S


----------

